
Last call for Arc bugs - pg
http://www.arclanguage.org/item?id=9257
======
tophat02
Because after today, any bugs you find in the Arc language are _staying_ in
there!

------
ashleyw
_"…to push out a significantly better implementation of News…"_

HN? If so, will that be a purely back-end improvement, or front-end as well?

~~~
Zak
It's the version you're seeing here, or something much like it. It's
significantly updated relative to the version in arc2.tar.

